# Is there a way to make the Kontakt window bigger?



## Soundhound

Sorry for the newb question and if it's been answered her previously. I searched around but had no luck. These old eyes need to increase things on the screens sometimes and some elements get very small in Kontakt library panes, instrument lists etc. Is it possible to increase the size of the Kontakt plugin itself? I'm in Logic Pro X. 

Thanks!


----------



## Nimbus Audio

You can resize Kontakt itself by dragging the bottom right of the panel, but this doesn't increase the size of the gui elements (text, buttons, sliders, etc).

Try your os monitors display settings


----------



## Soundhound

Right, I as hoping against hope there was a way to make the type bigger. Didn't think there was. Oh well...


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

You do know about zooming in and out by holding Control and sliding up and down the Magic Mouse, right?

It's Control/2-finger slide on the Magic Trackpad, and I think it's Control/roll the ball up and down on the older mouse.

But you're right that Kontakt is too damn small. I'm not close to needing reading glasses, but I still have to zoom in all the time when I'm using it.


----------



## pkm

Kontakt is literally the reason why I wear glasses.


----------



## Soundhound

I do the two finger pinch and (spread?) to zoom in and out in pdfs and web pages that will react to it. But not familiar with the Control/2 finger slide. I tried it but didn't get it to zoom anything. Does it work with Kontakt? 



Nick Batzdorf @ Sun Dec 21 said:


> You do know about zooming in and out by holding Control and sliding up and down the Magic Mouse, right?
> 
> It's Control/2-finger slide on the Magic Trackpad, and I think it's Control/roll the ball up and down on the older mouse.
> 
> But you're right that Kontakt is too damn small. I'm not close to needing reading glasses, but I still have to zoom in all the time when I'm using it.


----------



## bobulusbillman

On more recent versions of Mac OS X you have to enable the zoom feature in the system preferences Accessibility pane:


----------



## muziksculp

I wonder if *Kontakt 6* will be greatly improved as far as the GUI. Larger windows, fonts, clearer, better coloring and contrast. Plus... Lots of cool new features to improve workflow, editing, ...etc. ?


----------



## Bo Clausen

You can make the Font bigger -

File>Options>Interface>Font size>Large :wink: 

Best regards
Bo


----------



## Soundhound

Thanks all! The control slide works like a charm, and I'm goingn to try the font increase now. I and my optometrist are in your debt! =o


----------



## Nick Batzdorf

Increasing the font size - I forgot to mention that. Good point.

But it's for opening files, not for individual library interfaces (because that would screw up the graphics).


----------



## Bo Clausen

Nick Batzdorf @ Mon Dec 22 said:


> Increasing the font size - I forgot to mention that. Good point.
> 
> But it's for opening files, not for individual library interfaces (because that would screw up the graphics).


It's also for all dropdown menu's inside the Instrument :wink: 

- Bo


----------



## Soundhound

Another good one. It was the long patch lists in Albion Uist (yes, I caved, and I'm having a blast... :D ) that finally made me realize I was going blind staring at kontakt all the time. Thanks again.


----------

